# Can Tivo download to a computer like Replay?



## Chief2003 (Dec 27, 2003)

I read somewhere that replaytv units can record programs, and then you can send them to your computer via a ethernet port. And you can upload files to the replay to watch on the tv. Does Tivo has the capability to do this without being hacked or altered?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Dont think so, check the forums at avs to be sure. I have had a replay for 3 weeks now and discovered about an hour ago that i could play stuff i had downloaded to my computer thru the network, really cool. (stuff downconverted from hd)


----------



## Chief2003 (Dec 27, 2003)

dfergie said:


> Dont think so, check the forums at avs to be sure. I have had a replay for 3 weeks now and discovered about an hour ago that i could play stuff i had downloaded to my computer thru the network, really cool. (stuff downconverted from hd)


Whats avs? Could you please post a link to the forums.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

url is www.avsforum.com


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No you cannot without hacking it. It's not a feature of the Tivo. And discussion of video extraction of Tivo units is a big no no on the major boards such as AVS and Tivocommunity. Mainly because Tivo does not want someone to do this and considers it illegal. However you can find discussion on it on various hacking boards around.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> However you can find discussion on it on various hacking boards around.


See www.dealdatabase.com
Go to the message boards, there is a section just for Tivo extraction.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 4, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> And discussion of video extraction of Tivo units is a big no no on the major boards such as AVS and Tivocommunity. Mainly because Tivo does not want someone to do this and considers it illegal.


 My impression is that it's more because DirecTV and/or the MPAA don't want people doing it, TiVo can't appear to condone it, and those forums want to avoid being dragged into any legal suits.

It's clearly not so much an issue for the non-DirecTV integrated units since there are standalone TiVo/DVD combos that can burn right to DVD and non-DirecTV TiVos that exchange recordings with each other, all of which can be discussed.

Additionally, at least one of the TiVo Community Forum sponsors sells some upgraded TiVo hard drives preloaded with video extraction and other non-official software; there are obviously links from that forum to that sponsor; and people on the forum often recommend getting hard drive upgrades from the forum sponsors.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

FYI: Video extraction has long been a banned topic on the Tivo boards, long before the DirecTivo units ever appeared. Tivo's stance on the topic has nothing to do with DirecTV. By the way, the HMO of sharing shows is *not* video extraction, it cannot be accessed by non-Tivo boxes or even Tivo boxes not on your local network. Not saying it couldn't be hacked, but it's a function of the Tivo to protect it. Video extraction usually means making a digital copy of the show off of the Tivo onto a computer, where it could obviously be shared on the Internet or whatnot. That is what Tivo doesn't want as they don't want to be sued and stuff.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Chief2003 said:


> I read somewhere that replaytv units can record programs, and then you can send them to your computer via a ethernet port. And you can upload files to the replay to watch on the tv. Does Tivo has the capability to do this without being hacked or altered?


In short, YES (soon)

MORE


----------



## ccwf (Dec 4, 2003)

Note that TiVoToGo™, according to the announcements I have read, just allows downloading from the TiVo to a computer for playback or recording to DVD. No mention is made of any upload capabilities.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

And of course all this is for stand alone Tivo's only. DirecTivo's do not have HMO at this time.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

If this comes to DirecTivos, will DirecTV will be able to support this.. Can you imagine the questions that'll be coming into CSR's? Unless they develop a Tivo only support team but then the wait will be horrendous.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> And of course all this is for stand alone Tivo's only. DirecTivo's do not have HMO at this time.


I've talked with the DirecTV customer service about the HMO and was told it is under consideration. Now whether that is just bs or they are really considering it, I don't know. Having the HMO would be the icing on the cake and make it a near perfect setup.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, HMO has been "considered" for DirecTivo's for over a year. It's not happening any time soon.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Been 10 days since I discovered streaming with my Replay, have an 80 gig drive on one PC about1/3 full with stuff already. and it streams back just as if it was on the replay drive or drives itself.


----------



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

HarryD said:


> If this comes to DirecTivos, will DirecTV will be able to support this.. Can you imagine the questions that'll be coming into CSR's? Unless they develop a Tivo only support team but then the wait will be horrendous.


I think you hit on the real reason HMO is not available yet, Dtv CSR's have enough trouble with a little hughs box let alon something that requires a brain.


----------



## kelliot (May 15, 2002)

I have two Replays and will continue to use them. They are great for SD timeshifting and video serving. They are less appealing for making DVDs, the MPEGS needing some massaging.


----------

